# This Stuff Is The Bomb!



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Bought this salt & vinegar seasoning from Buffalo Wild Wings and made crispy wings this past weekend. It was like eating salted vinegar potato chips, they were totally addictive, my wife and I put away 45 wings and wanted more.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Hmmm, going to have to try it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Work4Play (Aug 9, 2014)

Good call! My wife makes wings for me all the time. Go to favorites are a homemade buffalo sauce and a Sweet Baby Ray Daytona style.

Have to give this a try!


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Might have to see if I can find some..my wife loves salt and vinegar chips.. but doesn't eat chicken wings.. Will have to find her something else to put it on.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Drez_ said:


> Might have to see if I can find some..my wife loves salt and vinegar chips.. but doesn't eat chicken wings.. Will have to find her something else to put it on.


We cook them so they are extra crispy, not fatty, when you bite into them so they are literally like a potato chip.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> We cook them so they are extra crispy, not fatty, when you bite into them so they are literally like a potato chip.


Eh..she has a thing with chicken.. If she sees a vein in it (which rules out ANY chicken on/near the bone..and most of the time for her chicken breast) she won't touch it at all.. Mostly only processed chicken is what she'll eat..

Maybe some home made chips or fries...could see it being good on chicken tenders too, though.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Meh.

Sounds interesting and all but if chicken wings don't melt my eardrums, they're no good IMO. I do like them crispy tho. Limp, slimy wings are NOT what Tiggers do best...

Know what pisses me off about ordering hot wings in a restaurant? You order say, a dozen wings; you don't get a dozen wings. You get a dozen wing segments - half wings. They're billing for 4 wings per bird at most places. Never seen a chicken like that. I guess that'd be like the hybrid chickens with 4 drumsticks. Nobody knows how they taste - you can't catch them.

@Drez_ Maybe the stuff would go good on Chicken Mc Nuggets. Nothing natural about those  (Snickering at the city folk)


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

I love it on my fresh cut boardwalk fries.......hmmm on wings....have to try it before knockin it. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

penna stogey said:


> I love it on my fresh cut boardwalk fries.......hmmm on wings....have to try it before knockin it. Thanks for the heads up


Ooooooohhhhhh good idea! Would probably go great on fish & chips as well.


----------

